# Wow... "CU student's body found at Wolf Creek Ski Area"



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm surprised he was found at all, with the amount of snow they have received. Sad story though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn! just damn!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

*an eye opener*

Really sad.

I saw his body when he was being removed. Arms out, hands clenched, frozon solid. It's been an eye opener for those of us who are up at wolf a lot. Ski/ride with a buddy and wear a helmet in the trees....being careful also helps. He wasn't even way off in the alberta area, I think he was fairly close to the base.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

that sucks.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Wonder if he had a helmet on?

Im guessing no, unless you're just cruising groomers, wear a helmet, especially if your doing trees.... so sad.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think wearing a helmet or not had anything to do with his death. All accounts are that this was a NARSID accident. Tree Wells are not common here in Colorado and the Rocky Mountain west in general. They only happen when we get an unusual amount of snow (like this past week at Wolf Creek) and generally don't last more than a few days. The shallow Colorado snow pack just doesn't make them as much of a danger unlike the PNW. Where the snow depth can be several stories deep and falling into a tree well is a very real danger all season long. A test was done with both skiers and snowboarders doing a simulated head first immersion with them trying to get themselves free. 90% could not do it. Even after some of them got out of their bindings. Don't chalk this one up to not wearing a helmet. It's a completely different danger. It's also a reminder to those down in the Wolf Creek area. Ride in the trees close to buddies and sporting an Avalung in bounds could very well save your life. 

RIP Chad.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

..........


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Bkeller said:


> Wonder if he had a helmet on?
> 
> Im guessing no, unless you're just cruising groomers, wear a helmet, especially if your doing trees.... so sad.


I'm wearing one even if I am on groomers. Don't take anything for granted when it comes to dangerous sports.

That sucks


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

So tragic. Condolences to the family.
At least he died living.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That avalung thing sounds like a great survival tool. They should invent some type of system that allows you to strap it to your mouth area so you can bite it even after the fact. Seems like you'll have to be very prepared to keep it locked in your mouth, otherwise it will be knocked loose.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I don't think wearing a helmet or not had anything to do with his death. All accounts are that this was a NARSID accident. Tree Wells are not common here in Colorado and the Rocky Mountain west in general. They only happen when we get an unusual amount of snow (like this past week at Wolf Creek) and generally don't last more than a few days. The shallow Colorado snow pack just doesn't make them as much of a danger unlike the PNW. Where the snow depth can be several stories deep and falling into a tree well is a very real danger all season long. A test was done with both skiers and snowboarders doing a simulated head first immersion with them trying to get themselves free. 90% could not do it. Even after some of them got out of their bindings. Don't chalk this one up to not wearing a helmet. It's a completely different danger. It's also a reminder to those down in the Wolf Creek area. Ride in the trees close to buddies and sporting an Avalung in bounds could very well save your life.
> 
> RIP Chad.


Thanks for this post killclimbz, coming from the east coast I was unaware this was even a danger :thumbsdown:
Can you avoid things like this or are there signs to watch out for?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bkeller said:


> Thanks for this post killclimbz, coming from the east coast I was unaware this was even a danger :thumbsdown:
> Can you avoid things like this or are there signs to watch out for?


Yeah, don't fall in! :laugh:

Seriously though, giving the base area of fully grown trees as wide of a berth as possible is the best defense. Tree wells become the most dangerous when the limbs of the tree are buried or just over the snow. They block snowfall causing the tree well cone to develop. Most of the time around here the limbs aren't buried, but can be just above the snow. So it's fairly easy to notice the danger as you can see the hole. In places like California, Oregon, and Washington, you don't know it until you fall through the limbs and find yourself in a big 'effin hole. Hope that you land right side up. 

As far as the Avalung goes. Most people are not in immediate danger when they fall in the tree well. Even head first. It's the struggling that causes the snow to collapse around you. Kind of like being caught in quicksand. So it should be a fairly easy thing to put the bite piece in your mouth after the fact. Unlike using it for an avalanche, where you need to get it in your mouth while you are going for a ride. You can ride with the Avalung in your mouth, I've done it crossing suspect slopes, but you look pretty freakin' weird...

Another thing I recommend is get yourself a "rape whistle" and attach it to your jacket zipper, or backpack (if you wear one), where you can get to it easily. A good quality whistle like the one linked is super loud and can be heard from way further away than yelling alone. Great for alerting people to your location and the fact that you need help. I've used mine to great effectiveness in a couple of gear failure situations in the back country. They are also cheap.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow....I ride alone and in the trees all the time.....I don't think we get enough snow for a real danger for this but still kinda freaks me out a bit....I have been stuck in many of tree well's, but although it has been highly irritating, and time consuming..... I have not really ever been worried. Never considered plunking upside down in one.....food for thought for sure....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They happen in Utah too. More so than Colorado, but again it's kind of a rare site. Even though you get a ton of snow, it's the light dry variety that settles down a ton. Unlike West coast snow. You also don't have the thick lodge pole forests that a Colorado (for now) has. You do have that awesome scrub brush zone though. Man that is some jungle in there...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Tree wells scare the living shit out of me....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

at least twice a year I end up bleeding on my face from those little whippers!!!! Makes me look tuff though dudes do dig chicks with scar's right???

Actually now that I think about it, I have landed upside down in one.....it was a dead ass pine, so dead that all it took was me crashing into the trunk to rain down a shower of fun little needles....not only was I digging myself out I had needles raining down while I did it....sucky!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm always in the trees and I got stuck head first in a tree well once. I panicked a little when it happened because it's like trying to right yourself with nothing to hold onto. I had to press my should and head against the tree just to flip over. It really is scary.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

After big dumps in pnw there are times that you biff and then just hiking/swimming to get to a steep enough place to get going and you can hit tree hole and just disappear...like falling in a covered crevasse but its a tree buried....and then the snow just caves in around you. It happened to me a couple of years ago, inbounds...luckily was carrying the board in front and got it under my armpits to self arrest before disappearing...still fell in chest/neck deep and it took abit to pack in enough snow to be able to swim out...using your snowboard like on a surf board. So it just doesn't happen in the trees. Also did a header, and once in, its very disorienting cause you cant tell which way is up and the diffussed light gives no clue. About 3 years ago 5 folks died on the hill in one season, a couple of them just got stuck/header/well.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I got stuck in the trees at Kicking Horse last week and had to unstrap to get to a steeper section as the Pow was so deep. As I was going along I slipped into a tree well. It was over my waist. If had been riding and fallen head first into it I would be in trouble. As Kill said above if someone doesnt see you fall in you are fucked. 
Poor guy. WHat an awful way to die. 

RIP


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Tragic. Makes me think of all the treewells I've falled into over the years without incident, as I'm sure some of you have as well.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

There is a post on TGR and one of the guys over there sorta bonded with him. This is real sad. Prayers to family and friends


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I live in Summit County. About 10 of us in the area here, left early Wed. morning and proceeded to sleep in the parking lot till the first lifts opened. As the day went on, we were taking a rest in the bar as we are sitting there enjoying probably the best conditions we'll see all year, here comes in one of our group members saying how he had just helped a guy dig out a frozen body..... All of our guts turn upsidedown as the news had just about secured any more joy for the day. What an unbelievable experience as I hope to never go through again! Would just like to say RIP and be safe to everyone out there! Things happen and its best to be prepared for the worst! Ride on in the clouds buddy!


----------

